# Partner has ED but can orgasm without an erection



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

Can someone explain to me how my partner can get an orgasm from a blow job when he isn't fully erect?

He suffers from ED so we do a lot of foreplay instead. In the past he would get a full erection from a blowjob and orgasm but last night he wasn't fully erect but still managed to get an orgasm.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

more common than you think
vigorous masturbation or prostate massage on a semi-erect penis also can produce the same result


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

Men can orgasm when not fully erect. I have many times especially as I got older. Since he does get semi-hard, you may want to try using a **** ring. It helps to keep blood from leaving the penis while allowing the inflow. I find it gets me harder than normal and makes me last longer as well. They are inexpensive but vary in design and material. Some are better than others so he may need to try different ones until he finds what he likes.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

It's happened to me on rare occasion.

Sometimes, I "leak" after going to the bathroom and giving birth.


----------



## jerseygirl123 (Jun 1, 2013)

My husband has not had a full erection for years, and that usually does not bother me, but I know it bothers him. He has to mast******
to have an orgasm, and I help him along. He always does me first, and I am a very happy camper sexually.


----------

